# démarrage sous  ubuntu



## Sidius (10 Juillet 2014)

bjr j'envisage d'installer ubuntu sur un pc portable je vais créer une partition et installer ubuntu
dessus et ainsi conserver windows mais je n'arrive pas a trouver une fois tout installé comment définir si l'ordi démarre sur ubuntu ou sur windows .....


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2014)

On est quand même plutôt sur un forum Mac...

Pour le démarrage par défaut : soit tu configures le _bootloader_ de Windows pour prendre la main.
Soit, (beaucoup) plus simple, tu laisses Linux s'occuper de tout.

Une fois ceci fait, tu démarres sous Ubuntu et tu édites le menu de démarrage pour indiquer quel système est celui par défaut.


----------



## Sidius (11 Juillet 2014)

Merci je vais voir si j arrive 
Effectivement on est on sur un forum mac et c suite à l achat d un mac que se pose la question que faire d'un Pc ....


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2014)

Vu comme ça...


----------



## Sidius (11 Juillet 2014)

Je vais installer xubuntu j ai peur que ubuntu soit trop lourd
C un Pc vaio amd athlon 2 p340 dual core 2,20ghz
4go de ram

Le Windows est en 64 bit et l ordi est super lent au démârage et au lancement d applications

Vous pensez que ubuntu est lourd pour cette machine ?


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2014)

Non. Pas de problème en vue pour une utilisation standard.
Bien entendu, pour faire des tâches musclées (vidéo, 3D, jeux etc.) ce sera peut-être plus difficile (à vérifier).
Mais pour du classique : développement/bureautique/Internet/... ça va largement.

Personnellement, j'aime bien XUbuntu parce que XFCE est léger et bien fichu.

PS : si on compare entre Ouinedoze et Linux, il faut voir que le premier vient presque toujours encombré de surcouches du vendeur (souvent inutiles), d'anti-virus plus ou moins astucieux et ainsi de suite. Avec Linux, on retrouve simplement le PC et le système : le PC s'en trouve ragaillardi. Lorsqu'on prend un Windows brut de fonderie, la comparaison est plus _fair-play_


----------

